# Real time Railroad Alaska Marathon



## MiRider (Nov 26, 2015)

Time sensitive post.....

I looked and have no idea where to put this but it is FUN!

Cable channel Destination America is doing a marathon of a 5 hour real time ride on Railroad Alaska - from the cab no less!

It's awesome!


----------



## TylerP42 (Nov 26, 2015)

Honestly, I believe the show is overrated. But this would be interesting.


----------



## MiRider (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't like the 'regular' Railroad Alaska show but this is great - it's just a ride - no narration, just the sound of the train and the landscape.


----------



## George K (Nov 26, 2015)

MiRider said:


> I don't like the 'regular' Railroad Alaska show but this is great - it's just a ride - no narration, just the sound of the train and the landscape.


And the sound of the engineer sniffling.


----------



## Grandpa D (Nov 26, 2015)

George K said:


> And the sound of the engineer sniffling.


As long as he's not talking on his cell phone.


----------



## TylerP42 (Nov 26, 2015)

I thought this was pretty cool. While I dislike the show itself, this was a cool live thing and I hope they do it again.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 26, 2015)

Except for extended commercials every 2 minutes, it was very interesting, though the sound of the engine and clacking of the tracks brought on a much needed Nap Attack, just like what sometimes happens on the Real Thing!


----------

